# 1972 Bimmer 2002 Needs New Engine Key



## elche2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello folks! We did some renovations on our house and now, a year later, I can't find my key for my 1972 car. 

What is the most efficient and low cost way to get someone to come over and get a new main key. The trunk key is missing as well. We live in Los Angeles around UCLA. If I can avoid the dealership it would be better due to their high cost. 

Thanks you all!

Elche

:dunno:


----------



## kn91m5 (Mar 26, 2018)

You will probably need to get a new ignition switch I hate to say.


----------



## tashakes (Jan 19, 2017)

There is a small label with a 4 digit code under the ignition cylinder. Use that to give it to a locksmith and they will make you a new key. For the trunk, you will need to pop it open and remove the mechanism, there is another code for that, not the same. I had mine made by a guy in Australia that specialized in old BMW keys. Go to the bmw2002faq for tons of info. GL.


----------

